# Unitronic Eurokracy 2015 Sale



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Unitronic is pleased to announce its Eurokracy 2015 Sale, starting June 15, extending through June 27, 2015!

Unitronic’s Eurokracy Sale Promotions can be found below. Make sure to Pre-Register to take advantage of the increased savings if you are attending Eurokracy 2015!

• *$100 OFF** on NEW Unitronic Performance Software installations when you Pre-Register for your flash at Eurokracy. Pre-Registration will run from June 15 through June 26, 2015.

• *$50 OFF** on NEW Unitronic Performance Software installations (if not pre-registered), only available at Eurokracy 2015. (Not applicable on Upgrades)

• *Up to 20% OFF*** on select Unitronic Performance Hardware, only available at Eurokracy 2015.



Be sure to Pre-Register here for your Unitronic Performance Software Flash to receive the FULL $100 discount. Pre-Registration ends Friday, June 26, 2015 at 8:00PM Eastern Standard Time (EST).



* Only applicable on NEW Performance Software Installations. NOT applicable on Upgrades, etc. Cannot be combined with any other promotions.
** Cannot be combined with any other promotions.


----------



## yecobas859 (May 13, 2020)

Hi buddy, thanks for informing, will get registered by tomorrow/

Regards,
Brian B Campbell


----------

